# tyne and wear i.h.s christmas night out



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

put your name down if your comming out on sunday 18th 6pm at the union rooms newcastle i for 1 shall be there 
:2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

i hoping to be there carnt say for sure


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

well me and lewis will be there! not to late thought hes at work at 5.30am :2thumb:


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Gutted am at work :bash:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry i couldnt come guys, but have a great time


----------

